# Frankie's Free Range Meat - sourced from NY local farms



## RadioPrepper (Feb 2, 2020)

Frank is a good guy and is now selling all grass fed meat sourced from local NY state farms and Australia at some of the best prices you can find online. The supermarkets are likely to run low on meat in the future if the supply chains are broken. It looks like this may be happening soon. Frankie gets his meat sourced directly and should have no supply chain issues. I've ordered from him multiple times and the quality is excellent. I recommend the Ribeye and Iberico pork. He sells a lot of expensive wagyu beef, but if you look at the last page, he sells more affordable fully grass fed meat as well. It is available in bulk. He makes youtube videos on the current state of affairs and is a great guy.

https://frankiesfreerangemeat.com/


----------

